# Best WiMax provider for Alhaurin el Grande, Malaga



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

It has been a while since I last used this forum but need some advice reference choosing a internet provider. I do not have a landline and Telefonica can only offer 1MB due to my location being between Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin el Grande.

I have done my research and WiMAX is the best option.

Please can any recommend the best provider.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Kenwhite77 said:


> It has been a while since I last used this forum but need some advice reference choosing a internet provider. I do not have a landline and Telefonica can only offer 1MB due to my location being between Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin el Grande.
> 
> I have done my research and WiMAX is the best option.
> 
> ...


I have just posted similar before I saw your post. Did you find anything? I am looking for something unlimited with reasonable speed for IPTV. I found Orbit offering satellite 20M unlimited but 75 euro pm plus set-up fees rather expensive. Was also looking for WiMax but Orbit says "along the coast" Internet Installations « Orbit SL Orbit SL


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

chris&vicky said:


> I have just posted similar before I saw your post. Did you find anything? I am looking for something unlimited with reasonable speed for IPTV. I found Orbit offering satellite 20M unlimited but 75 euro pm plus set-up fees rather expensive. Was also looking for WiMax but Orbit says "along the coast" Internet Installations « Orbit SL Orbit SL


There is a company offering UK TV anywhere in the world, but you need an ADSL connection, I think. It is UKTVrouter.com. I heard about this in the Euronews freebie paper.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would only recommend two companies but is dependent on how elevated your property is for getting a connection.

Iberbanda, I receive 3 down, 3 up
Wifi net, have been told I could receive 4 down, 1 up and friends all highly recommend this provider

Their is lots of other providers but very mixed reviews.

I can watch Internet TV fine with my Iberbanda connection and is pretty stable in terms of download speed.


----------



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi, I know this is rather an old thread but I am planning a move to Ardales next year and for me internet connectivity is very important. The place we are moving to is outside the village with no landline but is in view of several masts, one of which I would assume is an Iberbanda. Does anyone have any experience of their wimax system or any other recommendations for connectivity?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

bbobandannie said:


> Hi, I know this is rather an old thread but I am planning a move to Ardales next year and for me internet connectivity is very important. The place we are moving to is outside the village with no landline but is in view of several masts, one of which I would assume is an Iberbanda. Does anyone have any experience of their wimax system or any other recommendations for connectivity?


I have used two Wimax providers and although I get speeds of 10 MB and previously 15 MB Wimax I have come to the conclusion that Wimax really does not perform like ADSL. With 10 or 15 on ADSL you would have no problem streaming anything even in HD but that is not the case with Wimax. Yes I can stream live SD most of the time with no buffering but not always. HD live streaming is impossible. If you are streaming films via Kodi or TV catch up it performs much better normally HD is possible. My Samsung smart TV using SmartDNS works particularly well for iPlayer and this is my preferred method for watching BBC TV. I would rather watch a few hours later with decent quality and no buffering than trying to watch live. Of course Sport you want live and this is where I just gave up with IPTV and now use my Sky dish with an open satellite box and line costing £18 a year that gives me all Sky sports, BT sports, and Seatana Sports. The line just carries data over the internet to break the encryption so internet speed is not crucial. I do get the odd 10 second picture freeze but far better than suffering the low resolution and buffering Wimax often delivers live sport streams via Kodi. Of course this is not legal but then most of the IPTV you get won't be either.

Other than Wimax you could get satellite broadband but expensive and may have download limits. Or 3/4g router for internet but not sure you are going to get the coverage in Ardales.

I hope my experiences help of course others may have different experiences of Wimax. It does depend what you want the internet for though many people will say Wimax is great but if they only watch low resolution TV like Filmon, watch films and catch up, browse and send emails, then it may well be.

Good luck.

I love Ardales the lakes are spectacular!


----------



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

Chris,Vicky

Thanks loads of info there. I would be happy if I could even get a decent enough speed for IPTV. I do want sports coverage but even then I could live with low resolution and my favourite team uses their own site which even with 100m fibre optic here in Madrid is pretty poor.I think as long as it gave me the ability to surf the net and watch IPTV, that would suffice.
As for the lakes, yep, fantastic, if you haven't done the Caminito del Rey, you need to. Breathtaking.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

bbobandannie said:


> Chris,Vicky
> 
> Thanks loads of info there. I would be happy if I could even get a decent enough speed for IPTV. I do want sports coverage but even then I could live with low resolution and my favourite team uses their own site which even with 100m fibre optic here in Madrid is pretty poor.I think as long as it gave me the ability to surf the net and watch IPTV, that would suffice.
> As for the lakes, yep, fantastic, if you haven't done the Caminito del Rey, you need to. Breathtaking.


I am sure Wimax will provide all you need then. I use Conred they charge 29.90€ per month for 10mb speed plus setup costs which were reasonable. No idea if they cover your area though. Internet WiFi con CONRED Comunicaciones

I have not done the camino del rey yet it has not long been open and I thought there was a long waiting list. I would like to do that.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

The best in the Guadalhorce for us has always been:

Acox Network Solutions

I think they do a free trial if you want to try them out


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

country boy said:


> The best in the Guadalhorce for us has always been:
> 
> Acox Network Solutions
> 
> I think they do a free trial if you want to try them out


I keep reading nothing but problems with Acox at the moment in AEG. Apparently blaming the hot weather lol. I was with Acox before they were very expensive for very slow speeds and massive set up fees.


----------



## bbobandannie (Mar 19, 2015)

To be fair the Acox site does use the phrase "blisteringly fast" for 512Kps. That's not much good for most things. Iberbanda are saying 2Mb which is okay for browsing and IPTV. The real question is, I suppose, is it achievable and reliable, even in hot weather!!!


----------

